# Owners time catamaran available



## Subaqua (Jul 14, 2013)

Leopard 39 catamaran available for use before year end.. Prefer to sell 2 weeks straight through, low season, but could charter fewer days too. My boat is based in St. Lucia but my time can be used to secure use of a different boat in bases worldwide as long as it is low season time and used before year end. The Leopard 39 has very nice ammenities as it is very new to the charter lineup. My owners time could also be used to upgrade to a larger size boat if wanted for a small upgrade fee. Asking ~30% off the actual company charter quote.


----------



## clerik2015 (Oct 31, 2015)

Do you still have your 39 in St. Lucia you could let me have some unused owner's time next April/May?


----------



## Subaqua (Jul 14, 2013)

clerik2015 said:


> Do you still have your 39 in St. Lucia you could let me hlike i stateave some unused owner's time next April/May?


Like I stated in the first sentence... Used before year end.


----------

